
BBC scheduled live stream of US impeachment hearings - say_it_as_it_is
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000brh9
======
say_it_as_it_is
The link of this post leads to Wednesday's hearing. Friday's scheduled
hearings are here:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000brhf](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000brhf)

